# New huntin' bow hunting in WV



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Only you can choice for yourself but if you have it narrowed down to the x-force ss and dxt I would go with the ss. The dxt did nothing for me. If I was going to shoot a mathews it would be a switchback xt. My buddies shop carries the x-force bows. He has had zero problems with them and they shoot really good. That ss is a cool bow too, I love its size, feels like a little kids bow its so small and light but shoots great. Good luck and welcome to archery talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk John. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## johntoney (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!

jms375 - Exactly, just can't decide which one that is between the 2!


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

where abouts in WV are you? i shot some bows last year, i like the bowtech line, the guardain was awesome, but i too thought the balance was weird. I ended up with a Elite synergy. If your around charleston you should contact Sod Archery, give elite bows a look. Plus Sod Archery has a cool 30 target walk through 3D range.


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

glad to see a fellow west virginian here try sod like he said i am going there myself soon go to bow-listics in chelyan above marmet they have the limbsaver bow and will let you shoot any bowtech they have good people there and go to the shop in ravenswood they have the high country iron mace if they dont let u shoot it dont shop there i always say


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

*welcome to at*

i forgot take a look at limb driver rests too they are sweet


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

ill agree with archer1914, bow-listics also seem like good people. At the WV hunting and fishing show, i bought a double bull matrix off of them for $295, they were very helpful and all that. though, i have never been to their store.

plus, limb driver, is a very good rest, take a good look at it


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to AT,good to have another WV guy here! Try a Martin,you wont regret it.:wink:


----------



## plemaste (Jul 27, 2003)

:darkbeer::blob1::welcomesign: To AT. Tyler Co. WV here.


----------



## rossi (Dec 31, 2007)

welcome give the ross cardiac a look I think you"ll like it


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

rossi said:


> welcome give the ross cardiac a look I think you"ll like it


And a :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk rossi. Have fun here.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

FallVitals said:


> ill agree with archer1914, bow-listics also seem like good people. At the WV hunting and fishing show, i bought a double bull matrix off of them for $295, they were very helpful and all that. though, i have never been to their store.
> 
> plus, limb driver, is a very good rest, take a good look at it


Diana, and Kenny are great people. They also have a very nice store too, with an outdoor range. And also, if you are looking for a Ross, stop by Spring Hill Rod and Gun, and we'll be more than happy to let you shoot any bow we have in stock 

Welcome!!


----------



## johntoney (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I'm from about halfway between Huntington and Charleston, work in Charleston. I'm interested in a short ATA bow, quick, quiet and a good shooter. I'll keep looking and shooting, thanks for the advice.


----------



## bow hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

*welcome to at wv buddie*

I am just down the road from ya in sissonville have you stopped in to see the guys at addingtons bow shop on bills creek road off the st.albans exit see my buddie jim he shoots for mathews team they can set you up right ...i have shoot the dxt it kicks @*!& if you know what i mean ....go wv buddie...


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

bow hunter said:


> I am just down the road from ya in sissonville have you stopped in to see the guys at addingtons bow shop on bills creek road off the st.albans exit see my buddie jim he shoots for mathews team they can set you up right ...i have shoot the dxt it kicks @*!& if you know what i mean ....go wv buddie...


Im also from Sissonville....


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> Im also from Sissonville....


Ah,, so being from sissyville you know that because it rained tonight there wont be school there tommarow? :tongue::wink::wink::darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

FallVitals said:


> Ah,, so being from sissyville you know that because it rained tonight there wont be school there tommarow? :tongue::wink::wink::darkbeer::tongue:


haha, im at school right now


----------



## johntoney (Feb 3, 2008)

bow hunter said:


> I am just down the road from ya in sissonville have you stopped in to see the guys at addingtons bow shop on bills creek road off the st.albans exit see my buddie jim he shoots for mathews team they can set you up right ...i have shoot the dxt it kicks @*!& if you know what i mean ....go wv buddie...


Yep, spent a couple hours with Frank one evening last week. Known them for a long time, Frankie taught me to shoot at 4-H camp as a kid. I liked the DXT but its neck and neck with the X-force SS.

Nice to see a bunch of WV guys here. Let's gooooo Mountaineers!!!

(...and go Herd!!) :wink:


----------



## bear_gant (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome to AT. I'm in Comfort, just outside Charleston. 

Hey guys, where is Sod archery located?
By the way, go over to Gander Mountain in Charleston and test out the diamond marquis...I think you'll like it.


----------



## troutfly (Jul 13, 2007)

*RE: First Bow in WV*

Hello, I too, am from WV and I would be glad to help a fellow mountaineer any way I can. Your list of bow manufacturers is nice, however, you left out one company that I would seriously consider. I have owned a bowtech, pearson, fred bear and diamond. I was accidentally introduced to elite archery. I was told that if I shot this bow ( an 08' aigil ), I would buy it. I shot it and I could not believe the way the bow felt! Everything that Elite does is simply better than all the competition; the riser, the limbs(barnsdale), the strings(nealy custom strings), the finish(triple baked and something else that makes it basically bombproof), the wood handle and the overall way the bow feels in the hand. Not to mention the way it shoots (super fast) or how quiet they are. Check them out and I'm sure you will be happy you did! Oh, by the way, I own two Elites now.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

troutfly said:


> Hello, I too, am from WV and I would be glad to help a fellow mountaineer any way I can. Your list of bow manufacturers is nice, however, you left out one company that I would seriously consider. I have owned a bowtech, pearson, fred bear and diamond. I was accidentally introduced to elite archery. I was told that if I shot this bow ( an 08' aigil ), I would buy it. I shot it and I could not believe the way the bow felt! Everything that Elite does is simply better than all the competition; the riser, the limbs(barnsdale), the strings(nealy custom strings), the finish(triple baked and something else that makes it basically bombproof), the wood handle and the overall way the bow feels in the hand. Not to mention the way it shoots (super fast) or how quiet they are. Check them out and I'm sure you will be happy you did! Oh, by the way, I own two Elites now.


And a :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Anthony. Have fun here.


----------



## ZoEd (Jan 20, 2008)

Originally from Harpers Ferry but stationed at Nellis in Las Vegas right now. I sure do miss my mountains that's for sure. We have about 75 acres in Tucker county smack in the middle of the Mon National forest. Can't wait to retire so I can get back there. Cheers fellow Hillbillies!


----------



## lmj001 (Jan 17, 2008)

*give this one a shoot*

do your self a favor and shoot a Diamond Marquis the best of the two in one fast smouth and light.you can buy on here for $100.00 off retail...


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

bear_gant said:


> Welcome to AT. I'm in Comfort, just outside Charleston.
> 
> Hey guys, where is Sod archery located?
> By the way, go over to Gander Mountain in Charleston and test out the diamond marquis...I think you'll like it.


They wont let you try out the bows, unless your def. going to buy it.
and PM me for directions to SOD.
Im very familiar with the place, i used to live about 10 miles from there.


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727 (Sep 27, 2007)

When my fiance was looking at bows they let her try the bows out at gander mountain


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BOWHUNTER2727 said:


> When my fiance was looking at bows they let her try the bows out at gander mountain


My friend wanted to test shoot the Black Ice last year, and Jamie told him that he couldnt 

its alright tho, because the next week he bought a hoyt


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

If you go to a box store they can tell everything so they dont have to work .If I was looking for a new bow I would shot them all but stay away from the big bows store Kenny & Dee will do you right and as for Sod I do not have the time. welcome coop.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

bowtechwv said:


> If you go to a box store they can tell everything so they dont have to work .If I was looking for a new bow I would shot them all but stay away from the big bows store Kenny & Dee will do you right and as for Sod I do not have the time. welcome coop.


I agree.
and for Sod, Im not real sure on if you can test shoot them, etc. Lindell usually keeps about 7 or 8 bows in stock, the times ive been in there.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------

